# Another find this weekend.



## neatthings (Jun 12, 2016)

Some more finds. Any thoughts? Cleaned them as best I could.


----------



## RCO (Jun 12, 2016)

I'm not familiar with any of those bottles , the Denver Colorado extract is neat , was it a local product or something that was sold all over the country ?


----------



## neatthings (Jun 12, 2016)

Give me a little time and I can prolly get more info. I can tell that the Junket Colors, uricsol bottle and largest bottle(with the number 8) got some age to them due to bubbles in the glass and the seams going only going to the shoulder of the bottle or a little past. The junket colors has some cool embossing i think. Also the brown/amber uricsol bottle looks really cool in light due to all the different size bubbles in it.


----------



## botlguy (Jun 13, 2016)

Those are pretty neat finds. Were they dug by you or did you purchase them? I cant tell you anything about any of them.
Jim


----------



## neatthings (Jun 13, 2016)

hey guys, i got some info on these bottles. the extract bottles are after 1900. The Junket Colors bottle and URICSOL are defiantly 1880's or a little after, the seam gives it away too. Anyway as for the larger one, I'm still not sure, but I think it is from the late 1800's or very early 1900's, not sure. i will include some websites for some of them. The R. Hardesty MFG. CO. bottle is from a company run by Rudd Hardesty who actually was a chemist but manufactured mostly tin cans, metal items and irrigation items, I guess he dabbled in food chemistry too. The URICSOL bottle is a drug bottle of course and it was used as a liver and kidney stimulant.(I didn't want to post all the drug circulars too much stuff to go through. The rest of the info I posted websites. Oh and botlguy i picked them up at a store for a few bucks. Got a good deal I think! I'm still looking and hoping for a group  or person to dig with, there's a bottle club in Los Angles but its kinda far just to go the meetings. Any help with that would be amazing if you know anyone or groups. I live in SO. CAl.
https://oldmainartifacts.wordpress.com/2015/05/28/joseph-burnett-company-boston-ma/
http://digital.denverlibrary.org/cdm/ref/collection/p15330coll22/id/33683
http://www.junketdesserts.com/history.aspx


----------

